# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Lulas... diversas espécies de mar profundo... em qualidade fantástica

## Artur Fonseca

Amazingly clear video of many different deep sea squids from MBARI

 :EEK!:   :yb677:   :EEK!:   :yb677:

----------

